# Thanksgiving



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm not cooking this year, but will share what has become a family recipe of sorts. Some years it is at my house, some at my sisters', and some at my parents. While we all do the bird a little differently (but almost always on a grill or smoker), we all do this gravy. The other thing I always do is ice the breast down, as mentioned on this page - it works wonders. One other tweak I make is to brown the stock ingredients in the stock pot before adding the water, and adding sage and thyme to the stock. Just sharing.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/madmaxturkey2/madmaxturkey2.htm


----------



## stickman (Nov 16, 2018)

I'd like to try something like this, but would have to do it on a different day, my family would cry foul if it was anything other than old school Mom's. The ice thing is something I haven't heard of, may have to try that.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 16, 2018)

stickman said:


> my family would cry *foul* if it was anything other than old school Mom's.



I see what you did there!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2018)

Stealing the ice pack trick! Last year I did a small Turkey on the Kamado. I thought it was awesome. Mrs IB was not into it. She said it was like eating BBQ for Thanksgiving. (and that is a bad thing?) Looks like it will be back to the traditional oven roast for this year.......


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Stealing the ice pack trick! Last year I did a small Turkey on the Kamado. I thought it was awesome. Mrs IB was not into it. She said it was like eating BBQ for Thanksgiving. (and that is a bad thing?) Looks like it will be back to the traditional oven roast for this year.......



Try using no smoke wood - just charcoal.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2018)

That would probably help. It was definitely delicious last year but as you can see it was heavily smoked for sure!


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 16, 2018)

Hmmm, interesting for sure. Only thing I don't agree with is the open one bottle of wine. If you need the whole bottle for cooking, then the instructions should say open two bottles of wine, one for the bird, one for the cook. Thanks for sharing @Boatboy24 Jim.

FYI, @ibglowin Mike, I liked your post because I'd like to try a piece of that turkey, it looks really good!


----------



## VillaVino (Nov 16, 2018)

We have cooked a turkey on the Weber for 25+ years. This year I’ve convinced the family to try using a NESCO. Prep the bird however you want, put it in the Nesco and just wait until done. We’ve done this with our smaller thanksgiving dinner at home and it’s surprisingly simple. Hopefully it turns out for the big gathering or our Nesco wings will be clipped.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 16, 2018)

VillaVino said:


> We have cooked a turkey on the Weber for 25+ years.



That seems like way too long. I think I would take it off and test it now.


----------



## RadRob (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## VillaVino (Nov 17, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> That seems like way too long. I think I would take it off and test it now.


That’s funny. I’m the one who always cooks it too long.


----------



## bstnh1 (Nov 17, 2018)

I stick to the traditional oven roasted bird, brined for 12 -16 hours. Always comes out great.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2018)

Norman Rockwell can kiss my butt!


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 24, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Norman Rockwell can kiss my butt!
> View attachment 52300


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 24, 2018)

And Now I’m knee deep in Norman Rockwell paintings on google trying to choose which one I want for the house!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 24, 2018)

The pic I posted is from a photographic "re-imagining" of Rockwell art, e.g., "It Went Viral" replacing "Gossip," etc.: https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/maggie-meiners-norman-rockwell-artsy/index.html


----------



## bstnh1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Know what wild turkeys say the week before Thanksgiving?

"Quack quack".


----------



## Johnd (Nov 26, 2018)

bstnh1 said:


> Know what wild turkeys say the week before Thanksgiving?
> 
> "Quack quack".



Oddly enough, at least where I live, the opening of duck season coincides with that timing, so your joke turkeys run the risk of being shot for ducks. 

Meanwhile the authentic turkeys who held fast to their heritage and vocal transmissions, would be quite safe, as there is no Fall turkey season.......


----------

